# Winter Variation for 2x2x2



## MennoniteCuber1 (Sep 3, 2014)

Has anyone ever thought of using Winter Variation for a 2x2? my idea is, solve 3/4 a face, use Winter Variation to orient the LL corners while putting in the last corner piece, PBL. Only I think there would be easier algs because you wouldn't have to worry about edges. I don't have Cube Explorer and don't know how to get it, so I can't make any algs for this idea.


----------



## Genesis (Sep 3, 2014)

Doesnt sound feasible... I think you'd be better off learning cll..


----------



## Jakube (Sep 3, 2014)

MennoniteCuber1 said:


> I don't have Cube Explorer and don't know how to get it, so I can't make any algs for this idea.



Google 'Cube Explorer' and use the first link: http://kociemba.org/cube.htm


----------



## guysensei1 (Sep 3, 2014)

Isn't this the SS method?


----------



## Meep (Sep 3, 2014)

This is identical to the SS method.


----------



## goodatthis (Sep 3, 2014)

CLL is to COLL as SS is to WV


----------



## Lucas Garron (Sep 3, 2014)

goodatthis said:


> CLL is to COLL as SS is to WV



Or CLS is to WV. ;-)


----------



## Erik (Sep 3, 2014)

MennoniteCuber1 said:


> Has anyone ever thought of using Winter Variation for a 2x2?



Yes, I already used it during Czech Open 2007. Later on someone I showed the method to "stole" it and published it without mentioning me at all and called it the SS method.
There are faster algs than the WV algs because it's a 2x2. It's worth thinking about whether to keep the first layer permutation or not. Keeping it results in slightly longer algs, but better PBL/XLL lookahead.


----------



## AlexMaass (Sep 3, 2014)

I heard Kevin Costello does this lol.


----------



## MennoniteCuber1 (Sep 3, 2014)

Well then could I have a link to SS method


----------



## scottishcuber (Sep 3, 2014)

Erik said:


> Yes, I already used it during Czech Open 2007. Later on someone I showed the method to "stole" it and published it without mentioning me at all and called it the SS method.
> There are faster algs than the WV algs because it's a 2x2. It's worth thinking about whether to keep the first layer permutation or not. Keeping it results in slightly longer algs, but better PBL/XLL lookahead.



Are you serious? I have never heard this before.



MennoniteCuber1 said:


> Well then could I have a link to SS method



http://www.speedsolving.com/wiki/index.php/SS_Method ...meep already posted this link 8 hours ago.

links at the bottom of the page for algs.


----------



## KCuber (Sep 3, 2014)

AlexMaass said:


> I heard Kevin Costello does this lol.



Yeah I'll use WV if the case is easy and hope for a PLL skip


----------



## Rubiks560 (Sep 3, 2014)

For a while I was working on WV+CP and then gave up. It's probably worth it to know the easy cases though.


----------



## Robert-Y (Sep 3, 2014)

^ You mean RUR'/F'U'F to insert the last corner of the first layer + solve the LL corners in one go? I think it's worth learning. I know there are many cases (324 cases to be exact I think), but if you're really into 2x2x2 and want to improve further, then this is certainly one approach to consider imo.


----------



## scottishcuber (Sep 3, 2014)

Robert-Y said:


> ^ You mean RUR'/F'U'F to insert the last corner of the first layer + solve the LL corners in one go? I think it's worth learning. I know there are many cases (324 cases to be exact I think), but if you're really into 2x2x2 and want to improve further, then this is certainly one approach to consider imo.



This doesn't sound worth it. 3 moves then CLL is so easy.


----------



## Robert-Y (Sep 3, 2014)

But making 3/4 of a layer may not be so easy, having to solve the other corner may add a few more moves, making it harder to predict CLL.


----------



## scottishcuber (Sep 3, 2014)

Robert-Y said:


> But making 3/4 of a layer may not be so easy, having to solve the other corner may add a few more moves, making it harder to predict CLL.



How 'not easy' would the layer have to be in order for this to be useful? And what are the odds that that would still be the best option for that particular scramble?

My point is that there is always some EG option in a scramble and I don't see this cropping up enough for this to be useful.

Not to mention this would still neglect an entire corner orientation (FL colour facing up), so I think discussing advanced VOP would be better.


----------



## Erik (Sep 4, 2014)

scottishcuber said:


> Are you serious? I have never heard this before.
> 
> http://www.speedsolving.com/wiki/index.php/SS_Method ...meep already posted this link 8 hours ago.
> 
> links at the bottom of the page for algs.



I certainly am, but I'm not the kind of person to complain about stuff like this all the time. It just bugs me a bit when people call it SS. It's not like they came up with it separately on their own.

Basically it's just another method to be able to get to a XLL case right away after inspecting the cube, in that sense it's the same as Ortega + predicting the OLL and Guimond + predicting the separation case and CLL without predicting the CLL case after your layer and OFOTA and some method I don't have name for.


----------



## Escher (Sep 4, 2014)

Erik said:


> I certainly am, but I'm not the kind of person to complain about stuff like this all the time. It just bugs me a bit when people call it SS. It's not like they came up with it separately on their own.



Can confirm, you have to dig through a lot of old posts but this is known about by a few^^

The interesting thing about SS is that a reasonably large amount of optimal solutions to scrambles turn out to be most easily derivable to an SS solution, just with a few cancellations and things. I think it's really worth learning, since the easiest cases are quite ridiculous and can be hard to see with other methods' schema.


----------



## TDM (Sep 4, 2014)

Erik said:


> It just bugs me a bit when people call it SS.


What would you prefer people called it?


----------



## Erik (Sep 5, 2014)

TDM said:


> What would you prefer people called it?



I don't really care, as long as it doesn't refer to the 'wrong' people, which SS does. Originally I called it LPO (last piece, orient) although that is not very accurate. It was part of a 3x3 method I was playing around with, but then saw this was useful for 2x2 as well.


----------

